# donovan Knowles newbie



## canopetpet

hello everybody..nice to be here...



best regards,
donovan Knowles


----------



## Trumpetcat

I'm a newbie too  I don't know what I'm supposed to post as a beginner, haha. But hi. What do you play? I'm new-ish to classical music and am falling in love w/ it and would like to get to know more about it, so here I am


----------

